# Dish 500 and Satellite 129



## danmiller3 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi there - 
I suspect this is a very dumb question, so forgive me.

We had Dish Network installed last year right around this time. We have a ViP 622 HD/DVR. It's a 500 dish pointed at 129.

We're in Cleveland and I understand from other postings that local HD will FINALLY be available tomorrow on Satellite 61.5?

Do I have to get a new dish? When I change the satellite in the settings no signal comes in.

This is very aggravating to me as Dish "assured" me a year ago local HD was coming within a few months and it has now been over a year. I refuse to pay them more money to get these channels.

Appreciate any info.

--Dan


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I would hope you have a Dish 1000 and not a Dish 500 since some HD is on 110 and if you have a Dish 500 getting 119 and 129 you would be missing many channels including many key HD channels such as ESPN HD, HD Net, HD Net Movies, TNT HD and Discovery HD Theater. If you call Dish tomorrow, they will give you info in order to add 61.5 to your system. Cleveland HD was turned on today, anyone in Cleveland dma with 61.5 can watch them now.


----------



## Raymie (Mar 31, 2007)

Get a 1000 and a 61.5 wing dish to get all the HD, STO on 129, locals, HD locals, etc.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Unlike the other posters I believe you have a DISH 500 just for the 129 satellite combined with another DISH 500 for 110 & 119. If correct DISH will need to reaim your 129 dish to get 61.5 for HD locals and the rest of your HD channels.


----------



## danmiller3 (Apr 9, 2008)

boba said:


> Unlike the other posters I believe you have a DISH 500 just for the 129 satellite combined with another DISH 500 for 110 & 119. If correct DISH will need to reaim your 129 dish to get 61.5 for HD locals and the rest of your HD channels.


I think you're right. I spoke to an unexpectedly helpful tech rep this morning. She said they have to come out and put another wing dish on for 61.5.

It's a little baffling to me how Dish operates, but as long as they get it working, I'm fine. She said normally there is a $60 charge, but I didn't even have to ask to have it waived, she did it automatically.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey look, another CSR who finds it unacceptable to charge a customer because we suck at planning ahead. Good for you.

That being said, even though the work order says '20" Dish Kit, DPTwin LNBF, 61.5 Orbit, 61.5 Install, Truck Roll, DPP44', the tech will probably get out there and just repoint your existing 129 dish, since you already have two separate dishes. Then he'll take your 20" Dish Kit and DPP44 and pawn it on eBay. Everyone wins!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Whatever you do, don't let them uninstall 129! FSN HD & STO HD are on 129. Unless/until they move or mirror our HD RSN's 129 will still be a necessity here in Cleveland.

It's a no-brainer for E* to move the Cleveland HD RSN feeds to 61.5 since the HD locals are there. The question is how long before they actually make that move.


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

More than likely if your using two dishes to get your current programming you're already on the 61.5 because the 129* had a bad line of sight, and could not be used to get the HD. IIRC the Cleavland dma is on the 119* (it's not on the 129 as of right now anyway I can assure you on that). If you go to your System Info screen (menu 6-1-3 on the TV1 remote) it will tell you your current orbitals your picking up, what LNBF's you have, and if any switches in the system. If you see you have the 61.5 orbital in your system info screen. You can just Call Dish Network and have them send the receiver a hit to activate the HD locals.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

scoobyxj said:


> More than likely if your using two dishes to get your current programming you're already on the 61.5 because the 129* had a bad line of sight, and could not be used to get the HD. IIRC the Cleavland dma is on the 119* (it's not on the 129 as of right now anyway I can assure you on that). If you go to your System Info screen (menu 6-1-3 on the TV1 remote) it will tell you your current orbitals your picking up, what LNBF's you have, and if any switches in the system. If you see you have the 61.5 orbital in your system info screen. You can just Call Dish Network and have them send the receiver a hit to activate the HD locals.


The SD Cleveland DMA is on 110 spotbeam 31. The HD "Big 4" Cleveland locals are on 61. 5. The only channels exclusive to 129 that are of interest to Clevelanders is STO HD & FSN Ohio HD.


----------

